# Update



## jmcotto01 (Aug 27, 2011)

Do I have to unroot in order to get the OTA update installed on my DROID 3 that Verizon is going to be pushing out?

Sent from my DROID3 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## AndroidSims (Jun 7, 2011)

Just flash the leak I reuploaded here. It has been confirmed to be the official OTA. Try to get as close to stock as possible. Restore bloat and unroot.


----------



## AndroidSims (Jun 7, 2011)

Or you can use the .890 "sbf"


----------



## jmcotto01 (Aug 27, 2011)

Okay. Thanks.

Sent from my DROID3 using RootzWiki Forums


----------

